# Wholesale fish source



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm interested in a good quantity of smaller fish, specifically Praecox Rainbow, possibly Bosemani Rainbows. Also maybe Espei Rasboras or Dwarf Pencil Fish, or Asian Rummynose. I'd like to be able to buy in quantity at lower prices. I technically am a business now, but not really in the fish business. I've tried asking Fish Gallery, but they just add it to their book of requests to be filled someday... maybe... it would need to be good quality stuff as I don't really have the means to quarantine stuff really. 

Oh and I'd like some Hillstream loaches for my new river tank setup.  

Michael


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Try Lotsofish - an old guy that sells rare fish on Aquabid. Contact him through Aquabid I guess.

Not the most reliable guy in the world. But as far as I know - the best bet if you want something specific. 

Quarantine - forget it, everybody will assure they will do it for you. That's not so.

Hillstream loaches (as all loaches really) seldom arrive dead or die in large numbers. So even if they are not quarantined you are fine. Dwarf Neon Rainbows and Espeis are the same. Most other small fish are a different deal - you may get a shipment that is cast iron, or a shipment where you lose all fish within 2 weeks. Dwarf pencil fish are a huge gamble. Asian Rummynoses often come deformed - 50% of them will have a sunken stomach, I guess they are overbread/inbred.

Bottom line is - if the importer will be bringing the fish specifically for you clarify every single detail. Basically know when his shipment is arriving. And know when he is shipping to you. You can request the fish to be shipped to you on a certain day - effectively forcing the importer to keep them in his tanks at least for a few days. That may leave only stronger fish but it's not a guarantee. A real quarantine is at least a month.

Prices - for the species of fish you are mentioning the price for the importer to bring 1 fish in is about $0.70-$1.00. He will want to sell to you for like $2 at least. Hillstream loaches are considered more valuable but the price is not different. Just giving you an idea how it goes.

--Nikolay


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

try contacting franksaquarium http://www.franksaquarium.com/loaches.htm
if you give him an idea of quantities added with some downpayment,
he may import more than usual and give you a near wholesale price.
you are not a business as you are still the end consumer, not a reseller.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes, I'd ask Frank first before anybody else.

Just I think Frank runs a slower, better operation really. But you may have to wait a long time. Lotsoffissh brings fish all the time. And may not send you something you are happy with. Impatience has a price I guess.

Ask Frank first.

--Nikolay


----------



## marcio (Jan 18, 2011)

Mac,

there is a thread on the "fish for planted aquarium" with a list of resources and there was one specific wholesaler (minimum orders of $200) that seemed to have competitive prices for what I am looking for. Maybe if we find enough people to join forces for a larger order it would make sense - like I am looking for neon and cardinal tetra that are retailing here in Dallas for $2 to $3 while the price with wholesaler is below $1.

I never used the wholesaler but they have been in business for a while - we could use a service like airport to airport which cuts greatly on shipping costs.

feel free to PM if interested.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Yea, actually I should look up Houston Aquarium Warehouse... I bought fish from him a year and a half ago and not only were prices great, the quality was as well. He said rather than driving down, he could sent them by plane and it was only a 45min flight and could be picked up at love field...


----------

